# Colonel Sanders Model



## docplastic (May 10, 2003)

Here's an Associated Press story out of Beijing: The Chinese Ministry of Trade has announced plans to issue a plastic model kit of Colonel Harland Sanders, the iconic founder of Kentucky Fried Chicken. The trade ministry wants to highlight foreign companies that have successfully established themselves in China. It is commonly assumed that one reason for the success of the Kentucky Fried Chicken franchise in China is the Colonel's uncanny resemblance to the Chinese philosopher Confucius. 
The Florida company Moebius has been commissioned to produce the model, which will be available in the United States. Moebius president Frank Winspur says, "We are proud to have been chosen for this honor. We see great diorama potential for the Colonel Sanders model when placed alongside our Elvira and Frankenstein models. The message being that you can eat fried chicken and still maintain a trim, attractive figure.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I hope there's a glow version...
How about a Ronald McDonald as a companion piece????

Chris.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

docplastic said:


> Here's an Associated Press story out of Beijing: The Chinese Ministry of Trade has announced plans to issue a plastic model kit of Colonel Harland Sanders, the iconic founder of Kentucky Fried Chicken. The trade ministry wants to highlight foreign companies that have successfully established themselves in China. It is commonly assumed that one reason for the success of the Kentucky Fried Chicken franchise in China is the Colonel's uncanny resemblance to the Chinese philosopher Confucius.
> The Florida company Moebius has been commissioned to produce the model, which will be available in the United States. Moebius president Frank Winspur says, "We are proud to have been chosen for this honor. We see great diorama potential for the Colonel Sanders model when placed alongside our Elvira and Frankenstein models. The message being that you can eat fried chicken and still maintain a trim, attractive figure.


Hmm, let me check today's date. Yep. It's started.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

.....................


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

google did not disappoint. Be sure to watch the video.

:tongue:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Steve244 said:


> google did not disappoint. Be sure to watch the video.
> 
> :tongue:


correction; 3 vids! Watch'em all; we are graspers and killers!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm planning on KFC for dinner tomorrow night. But I will stay away from the greasy fried stuff and get the healthy oven broiled. Do I get a free model with my purchase if I buy a kid's meal??? Who wants a Drac or Grim Reaper when you can have Harlan Sanders! Happy April Fool's Day!

Bob K.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Had me! There's a lot of KFC in Beijing!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Steve244 said:


> correction; 3 vids! Watch'em all; we are graspers and killers!


 
I just forewarded those to our IT lady; she was believing it until the guy licks the stamp and pastes it to his knee. :hat:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

rkoenn said:


> ...But I will stay away from the greasy fried stuff and get the healthy oven broiled.


Oven broiled, maybe. Healthier? Don't kid yourself.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Will there be mods for the kit, so you can build him in original, grilled, or extra crispy?

Mmmmmmmmmm, finger lickin' good model building! LOL

Good one!

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :wave:


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

I once saw a KFC store that on the outside corner enclosed by glass a model of the Colonel, unless it was the preserved body.


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

I found this post on 4/7 and was not expecting a gag.  You got me. I was ready to buy a Colonel Kit for its pure kitsch value. Now I am a sad monkey.


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

Those who have flown to WonderFest might notice the model of the Colonel in a glass case in the terminal of the Louisville International Airport.

Let's start the rumor that it's the kit prototype!

Lee


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm holding out for the Arthur Treacher kit

/eats at one of the last A.T.s in Ohio


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Darn and here I was hoping for Wendy...


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

the weird thing is that there was a figurine distributed to the restaurants for display in the late 60s/early 70s. i remember seeing one at our first local KFC way back when.


----------

